# How to make a e-bicycle using induction motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Wiz said:


> hi guys ,I want to design a e-bike using induction motor,I know it's better to use blldc hub nowadays , yet I want to make an induction motor cycle n compare it with bldc motor,short of a project, I m confused on what rating induction motor wil be suitable for it,how much kW.rpm,phase etc can someone advise me on it,most blogs just advise on bldc motor,so I m hoping I get some ideas from here


Hi Wiz,

I think that the ratings for torque, power, RPM, Voltage, current will be same as or similar as for the BLDC motor and drive. Conceivably, without magnets on the rotor, you might be able to run an induction motor a lot faster and reduce the torque (and possibly size) for the same power and run a different ratio to the wheel.

I think you'll have difficulty finding suitable off-the-shelf induction motors for the bicycle application. I actually think that induction motors could offer advantages to a bike drive over the BLDC. 

Good luck,

major


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

You might look into three phase sewing machine motors. Here is one with a controller for about $70:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Industrial-...-controller-/321827307474?hash=item4aee66ffd2

Or this, $110 including shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Industrial-...385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353233be9

It is possible to get about 220-250 VDC from a 12 or 24 volt to 220 VAC automotive inverter, which can be bought for well under $100, and this can be used for the DC link bus in a 220 VAC inverter. So you can use a 24V battery pack and get about 3/4 HP or 600 watts, which is plenty for a bicycle.

It's also possible to rewind an induction motor to a lower voltage and higher pole count, and overclock it to get several times the HP of its 50/60 Hz rating. You can even turn a single phase motor into three phase. 

If you are really adventurous and skilled, you could make an inverter designed for lower voltage, so you can use 24V or 48V directly for the inverter bus. There are three phase modules available for less than $30 that need only connect to a microcontroller for three phase:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IRAMS10UP60...ductor-IGBT-Module-IRAMS10UP60A-/141439741860

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-DRIVE-POWER-MODULE-IC-IR-ZIP-19-IRAMS10UP60B-/360867135018 (only $6 including shipping but from China, so beware of counterfeit goods)

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMtKB4wrjsn3lbdlvMSU9ynW5g4jmhwfZKA= (only $21 from Mouser for genuine IR part)


----------

